# Pipe over panel



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

If its directly above the panel, it's not allowed. if it's not, its clear. See 110.26


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Does the same qualify for piping next to the panel or does that just fall under the working space requirement?

Situation is the current 200a panel is 3 feet under the main pvc drain. I might end up relocating it but the only place where there arnt any pipes above it is 4-5 feet away from the water meter:laughing: I know atypical situation, any thought?


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

only the 'dedicated' space isn't allowed to have anything, otherwise the regular working clearance applys


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

(1) Indoor. Indoor installations shall comply with
110.26(E)(1)(a) through (E)(1)(d).
(a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the
width and depth of the equipment and extending from the
floor to a height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to
the structural ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated
to the electrical installation. No piping, ducts, leak protection
apparatus, or other equipment foreign to the electrical
installation shall be located in this zone.
Exception: Suspended ceilings with removable panels shall
be permitted within the 1.8-m (6-ft) zone.
(b) Foreign Systems. The area above the dedicated
space required by 110.26(E)(1)(a) shall be permitted to
contain foreign systems, provided protection is installed to
avoid damage to the electrical equipment from condensation,
leaks, or breaks in such foreign systems.

The side clearance looks good for the water meter, however Im still confused on the interpretation of overhead piping. If the pipe has no splice joint (leak section) and is 6 inches away from the wall that the panel is mounted, is it still a violation?:001_huh: (Does the 6 inch clearance still infringe the working space?)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

meadow said:


> In a resi, what does the code say about drain or water pipes above it in the rafters? No specific section is telling me anything.



The key word is the STRUCTURAL ceiling. Unless the rafters are exposed, like some scissors ceilings your ok above the sheetrock ceiling.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

put a straight edge on the front of the panel, anything behind(panel side) that straight edge is in the dedicated space, anything else is okay


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Who was there first?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

leland said:


> Who was there first?


who's on 1st, what's on 2nd.....~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

leland said:


> Who was there first?



Pipe is original to the house, service was upgraded and panel was placed there. (contractor that renovated the place was a grade a cost cutter)

Im still not sure if its legal though.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont think they will bust your chops on an existing installation... new work for sure.... If i were you, take a bunch of pics and bring them to your local inspector and see what his feelings are on it since he is the one making the last call...


----------

